# CRS cannibal



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

So I have this CRS tank for about 9 months. When the light turned on this morning, i saw my shrimps were eating a dead shrimp. There was an empty shell next to them too. I have been noticing some shrimps are missing, so i guess this is not the first one. My question is, what went wrong? Do you think it molded and then got jumped by others? Or am I not feeding them enough? I always feed them twice a week, but since my shrimps have been breeding, so maybe i should feed a bit more... Also, can i just let them eat the dead shrimp or the dead body will course problems?


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I can't say for sure why since I have had a limited amount of time with CRS but I don't think it would hurt to do so. Maybe the shrimps are simply cleaning up after the shrimp died overnight. Hopefully someone else can provide a better explanation. Is it everyday or a once-in-a-while thing?


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

I guess it's once a while, but some of the shrimps that i started the tank with are missing as well. However, they are old enough to die of natural causes, so I don't know.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

crs allways will eat a dead one but never kill one. They have no way to kill! What probbably happened is it died from molting and then was eating. Trust me, no crs has ever killed another one to eat it!


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I agree with the above. CRS will only eat dead CRS. I can't say whether it's healthy or not to eat a dead CRS, but unless you are interrupting some kind of CRS religious burial right, then I would go ahead and remove it before it starts to rot.


----------



## Luisjose (Nov 9, 2007)

Shrimp are notorius for eating anything, including dead shrimp or fish. Unless they are filter feeders all shrimp will feed on plant or animal matter (specially if dead and not moving). I would agree with nailfishguy , it probably died while molting.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

hmm should i boost the GH then?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I feed once a day. Just enough that they eat in a couple hours, no more. Sometimes I will skip a day to let them fast and clean out their systems. Twice a week isn't enough in my opinion....


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

they will eat them even if you feed a lot. I feed every day and even though there was other food in the tank I have still seen them munching on an ex tankmate.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 

PS. I found watching the shrimps eating their parents awfully disturbing....


----------

